# Have u ever used a square card reader to accept tips?



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Exactly what I am asking, also what is uber policies on this or lyfts as well (not sure people would use this on lyft) I don't want to violate any policies, however if there is no policies about this then I may start to implement this into my daily routine. So if a person want to tip me on their card they can, I can see business cards used for this so they can keep track of it for their taxes.

Any thoughts or ideas about this?


Also is it even feasible to buy one?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Like I stated in another recent thread a minute ago, risk vs reward isn't high enough for a $2 tip.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> Exactly what I am asking, also what is uber policies on this or lyfts as well (not sure people would use this on lyft) I don't want to violate any policies, however if there is no policies about this then I may start to implement this into my daily routine. So if a person want to tip me on their card they can, I can see business cards used for this so they can keep track of it for their taxes.
> 
> Any thoughts or ideas about this?
> 
> Also is it even feasible to buy one?


I have a PayPal Here card reader, it's free. If a pax offers a tip using CC, I'm ready and not going to refuse it. It's cashless. For tax records, the transactions show up in you PayPal account.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I have a Square. Reader was free after I linked my bank account. Only got it because rider was upset when he found he couldn't add a tip and had no cash. Has had minimal usage. No reason you need it for Lyft, comply with Uber policy by refusing tip (yeah, right) and then accepting and offering to accept cash or credit.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I have square but don't really use it for uber. IF someone asked I would do it.

Just be careful with square, if you go over $100 without swiping the cadrd or something in a day they will deactivate you and hold your funds for 180 days. So, if the car reader isn't working be carefule putting in the charge for items you can't prove such as tips.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

If a rider wants to give you a tip, Uber won't deactivate you for it.

But they will hate you and hope when you die you experience all nine circles of hell, you evil tip accepting driver you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

limepro said:


> Like I stated in another recent thread a minute ago, risk vs reward isn't high enough for a $2 tip.


People who want to tip badly enough to go through the hassle of doing it on a square reader in your car usually tip $5 or more. There aren't many of them it's true.

What risk? You are allowed to accept tips. If I use my reader the pax is probably very understanding of the tip issues with uber (even if it's just after riding with me) and is not going to complain to uber. I always tell them where in their rider agreement they can find the legalese saying tips are NOT included as from my experience these are often riders who THOUGHT they were tipping and are horrified to find out they weren't but truly don't have cash.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> People who want to tip badly enough to go through the hassle of doing it on a square reader in your car usually tip $5 or more. There aren't many of them it's true.
> 
> What risk? You are allowed to accept tips. If I use my reader the pax is probably very understanding of the tip issues with uber (even if it's just after riding with me) and is not going to complain to uber. I always tell them where in their rider agreement they can find the legalese saying tips are NOT included as from my experience these are often riders who THOUGHT they were tipping and are horrified to find out they weren't but truly don't have cash.


It was all in another thread but let's say you take tips using square, credit theft is huge now a days. So one of those people starts saying his card number is stolen and the only person he gave his card to was his Uber driver. It is easy enough to find out who you are as Uber gives our info freely(just had someone call my personal number Friday). Now you are being looked at for credit fraud even though you didn't do it, it is a hassle, no thanks.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

I got mine after missing two tips where pax wanted to tip but didn't have cash.

I don't solicit tips but gladly and thankfully accept them without going through the bull crap put out by uber.

I care about uber just about the same that they care about me.


----------



## joeactuary (Oct 8, 2015)

limepro said:


> It was all in another thread but let's say you take tips using square, credit theft is huge now a days. So one of those people starts saying his card number is stolen and the only person he gave his card to was his Uber driver. It is easy enough to find out who you are as Uber gives our info freely(just had someone call my personal number Friday). Now you are being looked at for credit fraud even though you didn't do it, it is a hassle, no thanks.


What the heck are you talking about? Who's looking at you for credit fraud? You accepted a $5 tip on Square. That's it.


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

I have a square reader for tips. Why not? Costs nothing to have and set up. Square takes a standard processing fee per transaction.

The first time I used it with a pax went like this: we were about half way through a ~$20 fare when she asked me to take a different route so she could stop by a convenience store real quick. I, of course, said "no problem." After talking a little bit more, she told me the reason for the stop - she wanted to get some cash for the tip. I went through the whole "tips aren't required but appreciated" thing but she still insisted (this was a fairly seasoned pax, btw). So then I said, "is that really why you need to make this stop? Just for the tip?" and she confirmed. I told her about my square reader and she was overjoyed. At the end of the trip, she tipped $5 and went on her merry way.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

joeactuary said:


> What the heck are you talking about? Who's looking at you for credit fraud? You accepted a $5 tip on Square. That's it.


Don't worry you would never understand and probably have nothing risk losing if your life is turned upside down for a credit fraud investigation. Being accused of stealing card info by having them swipe using my phone or any other device solely owned by me for $5 isn't worth it to me.

These are the days people purposely run up credit cards in order to file bankruptcy, blame everyone else for their problems and look for the easiest scapegoat.

There have been a number of Uber drivers already accused falsely of rape having charges dropped after their lives are in ruin. This is why a camera is a must, you must protect yourself every possible way.

Let's say you take a credit card from some guy for your $5 tip. The following week/month/year he makes a mistake, gets drunk, runs up a tab, goes to a strip club, spends a ton of money... Then his wife starts questioning him, you will be the scapegoat. "My card must have been compromised, it wasn't me, maybe the Uber driver I handed my card to stole my info."

Wife is going to insist he files a police report, he is going to do it to protect his story and you may or may not be investigated, talked to, personal property gone through, but you are the easy target. Uber also has no problem giving your personal info out like I discovered the other day.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

"I'm sorry I do't have cash," is often an excuse used to not tip. It's not always easy to tell if that rider will be upset or not if you break out with, "That's fine, I can run your card for that tip."


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

There is no Uber policy regarding card readers for tips. I carried one for over a year. I wrote Uber partner support, and they concurred that it was okay.
Get into the mindset that you run a business. Your relationship with Uber is just the start. Adding gross income is the key.
For as long as you have the customer sign off on the tip, their digital signature, and they do it freely there is no chance of fraud.
I never allowed a drunk to do it, and I rarely carried a drunk anyway. That would be my only exception.


----------



## joeactuary (Oct 8, 2015)

limepro said:


> Don't worry you would never understand and probably have nothing risk losing if your life is turned upside down for a credit fraud investigation. Being accused of stealing card info by having them swipe using my phone or any other device solely owned by me for $5 isn't worth it to me.
> 
> These are the days people purposely run up credit cards in order to file bankruptcy, blame everyone else for their problems and look for the easiest scapegoat.
> 
> ...


You're right, I don't understand as your post is hysterical nonsense. You're not going to get charged with credit fraud by using a Square reader so stop it.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

joeactuary said:


> You're right, I don't understand as your post is hysterical nonsense. You're not going to get charged with credit fraud by using a Square reader so stop it.


It is quite obvious you have never owned a business, especially one that requires multiple credit transactions. You also seem very naive, there have already been people that have figured out how to hack square, how to get the magnetic strip information and to think if someone's card gets stolen they won't blame you is just stupidity.

Like I said for me the small amount of tips just isn't worth it, I have to much to lose over a $2-5 tip.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> "I'm sorry I do't have cash," is often an excuse used to not tip. It's not always easy to tell if that rider will be upset or not if you break out with, "That's fine, I can run your card for that tip."


90% who say that don't tip even when you tell them you have a reader. They do get out of thr car nice and quick though. I haven't noticed any hit to my ratings but it dies affect THEIRS. I don't like being lied to.


----------



## joeactuary (Oct 8, 2015)

limepro said:


> It is quite obvious you have never owned a business, especially one that requires multiple credit transactions. You also seem very naive, there have already been people that have figured out how to hack square, how to get the magnetic strip information and to think if someone's card gets stolen they won't blame you is just stupidity.
> 
> Like I said for me the small amount of tips just isn't worth it, I have to much to lose over a $2-5 tip.


Too funny! Ya think I just uber all day? I run about 300 transactions a year through PayPal for my real work. Of course credit card info gets stolen every day, but if any of my client's info was stolen, they wouldn't be coming after a single merchant who ran a random recent transaction sometime in the past. It's really that simple. Square and PayPal are extremely safe ways to accept payment


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

joeactuary said:


> Too funny! Ya think I just uber all day? I run about 300 transactions a year through PayPal for my real work. Of course credit card info gets stolen every day, but if any of my client's info was stolen, they wouldn't be coming after a single merchant who ran a random recent transaction sometime in the past. It's really that simple. Square and PayPal are extremely safe ways to accept payment


Wow 300 a year? I used to do a couple thousand a day and charge backs were a weekly occurrence, most were handled as I had all signed receipts but I have also been visited by investigators to check my machines. Of course I was shielded by a corporation, now I'm not so it all falls on me and my personal protection is no where of what a business entity has. Legal action now affects my home, my family and myself and it isn't worth the risk for a few dollars.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

PayPal, cash.me, paypal me, and tipchum.com are ways they can send you a tip even if they want to hand you their credit card.


----------



## joeactuary (Oct 8, 2015)

limepro said:


> Wow 300 a year? I used to do a couple thousand a day and charge backs were a weekly occurrence, most were handled as I had all signed receipts but I have also been visited by investigators to check my machines. Of course I was shielded by a corporation, now I'm not so it all falls on me and my personal protection is no where of what a business entity has. Legal action now affects my home, my family and myself and it isn't worth the risk for a few dollars.


Yes, you have the risk of a chargeback on that $5 you accepted as a tip through Square. You don't have the risk of being charged for credit fraud if that customer's credit card gets stolen or claimed to be stolen. For someone who's processed a couple of thousand transactions a day or over a half million a year, I don't know why you can't see this distinction.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

joeactuary said:


> Yes, you have the risk of a chargeback on that $5 you accepted as a tip through Square. You don't have the risk of being charged for credit fraud if that customer's credit card gets stolen or claimed to be stolen. For someone who's processed a couple of thousand transactions a day or over a half million a year, I don't know why you can't see this distinction.


It is the difference between personal and business transactions, when you handle a credit card the ramifications are different. Like I said the risk vs reward is way to small for me to chance anything I have. Even if it is low risk the reward is even lower. The only way I could see it is if I were a taxi driver and the fees were lower than on the taxi machine because credit could make a majority of calls, with Uber it isn't like that. Tips come what? 1 in every 50 or so rides? for that little of a reward I will take cash where there is no risk.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

I do. It happens about once a month.

"Id tip you but I don't have any cash.." Is when then reader comes out.

Don't listen to lime pro. He doesn't understand credit card fraud.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

I think I might get one, but on there site square reader wants to charge me like $27 where are some of you getting yours for free?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I think I might get one, but on there site square reader wants to charge me like $27 where are some of you getting yours for free?


Weird.... You can also manually plug the number in.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Weird.... You can also manually plug the number in.


No they want to charge me $27 for getting a square reader not swiping it.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> No they want to charge me $27 for getting a square reader not swiping it.


I know.... What I'm saying is you don't need to swipe a card. You can simply plug the numbers in. Maybe they are charging now due to the new chips in cards? Dunno..


----------



## mausibaer (Jul 23, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I think I might get one, but on there site square reader wants to charge me like $27 where are some of you getting yours for free?


The new chip readers are more expensive and have a cost associated with them. They weren't mandatory until a few weeks ago, so the majority of the people on this forum have the old free one. The charge is legit. They were running a deal earlier where you pay for the reader but get the cost reimbursed back to you in the form of reduced processing charges. You may want to look into that.

You can go with the manual entry option, but the rules pertaining to fraud and who is liable are different (and not in your favor) compared to when you swipe or use a chip reader. When you use the device, that proves that a card was present for the transaction. When you type the number in, it could theoretically be from anyone / anywhere.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

mausibaer said:


> The new chip readers are more expensive and have a cost associated with them. They weren't mandatory until a few weeks ago, so the majority of the people on this forum have the old free one. The charge is legit. They were running a deal earlier where you pay for the reader but get the cost reimbursed back to you in the form of reduced processing charges. You may want to look into that.
> 
> You can go with the manual entry option, but the rules pertaining to fraud and who is liable are different (and not in your favor) compared to when you swipe or use a chip reader. When you use the device, that proves that a card was present for the transaction. When you type the number in, it could theoretically be from anyone / anywhere.


Yeah they want 2.75% for each transaction but I figure that getting a tip is better than not getting one at all.


----------



## Mike Morris (Oct 26, 2015)

I just signed up for Square and pre-ordered their contactless + chip reader for $49. They're also sending the traditional swipe reader as well. Thinking of velcroing it to the back of my center console with a sign stating that 'Tipping is not necessary, but greatly appreciated!'. Figure this would educate customers that tips are not included in the fare, and give them an easy option to use iPay if they do chose to do so. 

I don't believe this would go against the terms of service, as I'm clearly stating that tipping is not necessary, but have only been a driver for a week now, so not 100% sure. 

Does anyone see a flaw with this setup?


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Mike Morris said:


> I just signed up for Square and pre-ordered their contactless + chip reader for $49. They're also sending the traditional swipe reader as well. Thinking of velcroing it to the back of my center console with a sign stating that 'Tipping is not necessary, but greatly appreciated!'. Figure this would educate customers that tips are not included in the fare, and give them an easy option to use iPay if they do chose to do so.
> 
> I don't believe this would go against the terms of service, as I'm clearly stating that tipping is not necessary, but have only been a driver for a week now, so not 100% sure.
> 
> Does anyone see a flaw with this setup?


I would like to do something like this with the sign as well, but you know, you'll prob get those pax complaining to uber who don't want to tip. I guess you could document everything that way if a pax does say something you have photos as well, but I am not really sure if uber would like this at all or not, maybe someone who is more experience could answer your question.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I've had both Square and PayPal readers for 8 months now.
I've never once had the opportunity to use them, unfortunately.
(But I won't put signs up in my car)


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

HOUTXRon said:


> I got mine after missing two tips where pax wanted to tip but didn't have cash.
> .


You realize those two people were lying, right?

"I'd love to tip you, but don't have any cash" is just BS to get out of tipping.

Reminds me of my pizza delivery days many years ago, when someone would give me a $10 bill for a $10 pizza and say "I'll tip you next time" - as if next time he orders, I will be the driver, and as if he just magically had exactly $10 cash at home, just enough to pay for the pizza. (In those days it was cash only, no online ordering, no credit cards)

It's the 2015 version of "The check's in the mail"

What adult goes out with zero cash?


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> You realize those two people were lying, right?
> 
> "I'd love to tip you, but don't have any cash" is just BS to get out of tipping.
> 
> ...


I often find myself without cash in my wallet so I'll give them benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> What adult goes out with zero cash?


Every Uber driver.
We don't HAVE any cash to go out with.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

HOUTXRon said:


> I'll give them benefit of the doubt.


hey - that's what I usualy get as a tip!


----------

